# Ovuplant - Updates & Info 9/15



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

*Ovuplant - Update 11/19*

Has anybody had any experience with this yet?

I haven't been able to find a lot to read on the internet. Used with thoroughbreds for a number of years now. Used with dogs recently. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Ovuplant - looking for info*



Bobby Lindsay said:


> Has anybody had any experience with this yet?
> I haven't been able to find a lot to read on the internet. Used with thoroughbreds for a number of years now. Used with dogs recently.


I have no personal experience but I recently attended a seminar on estrus induction in the bitch presented by Dr. Michelle Kutzler from Oregon State. 

Dr. Kutzler has used Ovuplant extensively and successfully for estrus induction in the bitch. The implants are manufactured by Ayerth in Canada and are currently unavailable in the US (although they can be acquired).

The implant is removed at the time of the last breeding so they must be implanted in a location from which they are easily found, therefore the implant site is in the submucosa of the vulva.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.smallanimalclinic.com/1435549.html
Never tried it but I use this clinic


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Dr. Hutch told me that it is perfectly safe, in his opinion. Just triggers the natural hormones to kick in. He has a great service where you can talk to him for a half hour Thursday evening for $35. Call his place in Ohio for appointments. Animal Clinic Northview.
LM


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I have done it in plants, excise the ovum and get pollen from another source to pollinate egg cell. Most of the time we used emasculated oat plants and pollinated the plants with sweet corn pollen. In most cases the pollen caused an embryo to form while generally the corn genome was aborted. The embryo had to be removed and grown in a agar medium. We were able to recover a series of oat plants that retained a corn chromosome. Then the effect of the alien chromosome was studied.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I am bumping this thread. I'm thinking of using Ovulplant for my bitch Bam. She never goes into heat when it's convienient for me to take care of puppies. Now would be a great time for me. If it's safe and it works, it's something I'd like to consider.

Bobby, did you or do you plan on using it.

Where and how do you get the stuff?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

My very limited understanding is that the most safe, effective way to induce heat is by administering cabergoline. 

http://www.vetmed.lsu.edu/eiltslotus/theriogenology-5361/cannine induction of estrus_3.htm


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> effective way to induce heat is by administering cabergoline.


wrong verb tense, insert was for is

Cabergoline is a prolactin antagonist, not available in the US, it must come from a compounding pharmacy and the experts say it is difficult to get it compounded effectively, it is expensive, must be given daily, and can cause vomiting 

Ovuplant (Deslorelin) is much less trouble, more reliable, and has a higher post heat induction pregnancy success


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

EdA said:


> Charles C. said:
> 
> 
> > effective way to induce heat is by administering cabergoline.
> ...


Ed,

How long do you think a bitch would need to be off of mibolerone before ovuplant would be effective?

Jeff


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> How long do you think a bitch would need to be off of mibolerone before ovuplant would be effective?


theoretically it would not appear to matter since they involve different mechanisms

Dr. Kutzler seemed to think that bitches on Mibolerone come into season much sooner after being taken off of it than has been my experience

I would probably wait at least 2 months (unless there is a compelling reason not to) since a normal cycle may well commence in that time frame


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

EdA said:


> Charles C. said:
> 
> 
> > effective way to induce heat is by administering cabergoline.
> ...


Thanks, Ed.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Nancy (Erinsedge) gave me this site when I asked about it earlier
http://www.smallanimalclinic.com/1435549.html
Lynn


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I just talked to the repro vet in Anchorage. He said he had never used Ovuplant but had heard of it and how it was used. He said it used to be available out of Canada but according to him in conversation with Dr. Hutch it no longer was. 

He said if it was available he'd work with me on using it.

Does anyone know if it's available or not?


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Shoot, I wish I'd read this thread earlier! I helped with an emergency c-section night before last and the vet specializes in repro. I would have asked him about it when we were finished; now I have to wait till he comes back from vacation. I know he has a high success ratio because we delivered 10 pups from a fresh chilled implant on a "virgin" breed CH bitch. But just getting a FT bitch to cooperate and come in on a regular schedule would be nice--even if it was just once! 
Suzanne B


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Might help to do a google search on one of the world experts.

Dr Cristina Gobello. There are also a couple of sites, which are dedicated to the latest developments.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm bumping this thread again.

I found an ovuplant at Dr. Nick Elam's vet practice in VA. He sold me one and shipped it to my vet in Anchorage. I have an appointment on Mondayto insert it into my bitch.

I have been in contact with two other field trialers who have used ovuplants. 

This stuff seems to work. .

This could be a great aid in managing our bitches' reproductive system.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I know of one person who used ovuplant recently. Bitch came into season, was bred but no pups. It would be nice to use to bring a bitch in just to get a heat cycle over with prior to a trial circut. I'm still on the fence about using it to bring a bitch in for breeding. I'll be interested to see if pups are produced with these breedings.

Laura


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I spoke to the repro vet at http://www.smallanimalclinic.com/1435549.html. When asked about percentage of dogs that were coming in heat, she said that the only dogs which she used the product on that hadn't come into their cycle, were the ones that were shipped out immediately after the implant.


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

*NFC Chopper x AFC Rip*

My bitch Rip wepled a litter of puppies in Feb of 2006. I figured she would be due to come in again June-July of that year. 3 weeks before the National in mid July I put her on Check drops. After the National, I took her off. I have been waiting for her to come in Naturally ever since. (21 Months, Dec 2005)

We inplanted a Ovuplant Tuesday Aug. 28th.

She came into season Saturday Sept 1st. (4 days)

First Progesteron test Tuesday Sept 4th. (.065)

Ovulation Sunday Sept 9th

AI Wed Sept 12th

Second Test Scheduled for Firday. 

I will try to keep this post up to date.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I had the ovuplant inserted into my bitch last Monday the 17th of September. This afternoon she went into heat 4 days after the insertion.

I'll be breeding her when she's ready. I hope we get puppies out of this. I am getting excited.

*Ovuplant inserted Sept 17, 2007*
*Sept 21, 2007 went into heat*
*Sept 28, 2007 progesterone 3.1*
*Sept 29, 2007 progesterone 3.2*
*Oct. 1, 2007 progesterone 9.8*​*Oct. 3, 2007 Bam's big day, except it was by surgery instead of the traditional way the remains of the ovuplant were removed at the end of the surgery*
*Oct. 26, 2007 Pregnancy confirmed by ultrasound, don't know how many different pups we saw.*
*Dec. 1, 2007 Bam had a normal delivery of 3 male puppies. Mom and pups doing fine.*


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I had the ovuplant inserted into my bitch last Monday the 17th of September. This afternoon she went into heat 4 days after the insertion.
> 
> I'll be breeding her when she's ready. I hope we get puppies out of this. I am getting excited.


Excited Howard? He will be like Mother Hen. I can't wait to see this! Cluck Cluck!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I'll be breeding her when she's ready. I hope we get puppies out of this. I am getting excited.


I'm getting excited too! Howard, if the breeding takes, Bam could be delivering on or about her and Will's birthdays! (12/1) 









Bam is marked with the red fingernail polish on her back! 

Wishing you lots of little black babies!!

Vicky


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Ovuplant*

Don't forget that you must have the ovuplant removed after breeding!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Bobby Lindsay said:


> My bitch Rip wepled a litter of puppies in Feb of 2006. I figured she would be due to come in again June-July of that year. 3 weeks before the National in mid July I put her on Check drops. After the National, I took her off. I have been waiting for her to come in Naturally ever since. (21 Months, Dec 2005)
> 
> We inplanted a Ovuplant Tuesday Aug. 28th.
> 
> ...


Bobby,

How did things turn out?


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

UPDATE

2 pups born 11/11/07 (right on time)
1 male
1 female

Rip had 7 pups first litter. Came in natural.

I'm pretty sure we got the timing right. make me wonder about haw many eggs were dropped on her cycle. hmmmm. Both breedings were to the same male (Chopper), both times frozen.

If anyone would like any other specifics let me know. I was told this was the first Ovuplant in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Bobby. Was it a surgical AI and if so, did the vet examine the condition of her uterus at the time of the surgery?

What do you mean you're pretty sure you got the timing right? How did progesterone levels rate this time compared to last?

Was the quality of the frozen similar in both cases?

I'm considering using Ovuplant sometime in the future (and this would be on a bitch who was on Mibolerone for a couple of months) so am very interested in all the variables that could have affected conception, number of pups, etc. 

Melanie


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Rip's last season was Dec. 2005 when she came in naturally. I breed by Surgical AI, 1 Progesterone test. She would have been due to come in June 2006.
Rip was on Mibolorone for a couple of months (June, July) for the 2006 National. She had not come into season since. (20 months) Thus the Ovuplant. 

This time, 4 progesterone tests, Surgical AI 72 hours after ovulation. Same male, the seimen looked really good both times. I never asked about the uterus.

The Mibolorone could have been a huge variable.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Anything new on this? I've got an inquiry into that repro clinic in WI, whose hyperlink was posted here? Anything new on risk to female or litter size? The two litters here were very small. Just coincidence or to be expected?


----------



## ducdogz (Aug 24, 2013)

I know this is an old post. Just wondering if anyone has been using Ovuplant successfully.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

ducdogz said:


> I know this is an old post. Just wondering if anyone has been using Ovuplant successfully.


I have, wanted a litter to be born and go home before my annual hunting trip. We got 7 great pups. However, I do not believe that it is available anymore. I got mine directly from a repro vet, implanted it myself and it went perfect. The heat did progress rapidly once it started, and it was a surgical breeding, this was back in 2012.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ovuplant is an implant of 2.1 mg deslorelin for equine use. It is no longer available anywhere in North America. I purchased a box of 6 implants about 5 years ago from ProVet in Australia. I do not know if that source still exists. Deslorelin 4.7 mg implants are available label approved for ferrets from Virbac USA. This is double strength deslorelin and it’s use in any other species is off label but has been used in dogs by some people.
https://us.virbac.com/home/our-products/pagecontent/product-selector/sup/suprelorin-f-implant.html


----------



## ducdogz (Aug 24, 2013)

This is what my fertility vet is recommending.



EdA said:


> Ovuplant is an implant of 2.1 mg deslorelin for equine use. It is no longer available anywhere in North America. I purchased a box of 6 implants about 5 years ago from ProVet in Australia. I do not know if that source still exists. Deslorelin 4.7 mg implants are available label approved for ferrets from Virbac USA. This is double strength deslorelin and it’s use in any other species is off label but has been used in dogs by some people.
> https://us.virbac.com/home/our-products/pagecontent/product-selector/sup/suprelorin-f-implant.html


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

I have used Cabergoline twice on my female and she still has never had a full blown heat cycle at almost 5 years of age. Would this Ovuplant be a viable option? 




EdA said:


> wrong verb tense, insert was for is
> 
> Cabergoline is a prolactin antagonist, not available in the US, it must come from a compounding pharmacy and the experts say it is difficult to get it compounded effectively, it is expensive, must be given daily, and can cause vomiting
> 
> Ovuplant (Deslorelin) is much less trouble, more reliable, and has a higher post heat induction pregnancy success


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Gregg0211 said:


> I have used Cabergoline twice on my female and she still has never had a full blown heat cycle at almost 5 years of age. Would this Ovuplant be a viable option?


I don't know of any place, anywhere, Ovuplant has been available for years. Have you done the Ovarian US yet?


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

We took her to Mississippi State Veterinary school at the request of Dr Payne and they did multiple tests xray, insertions, ultrasounds and other things I dont remember. They said she had all the necessary equipment to produce. Thats when we did the Cabergoline again and still no results. The checked her thyroid ad well. He said there was no physical reason for her to not have cycles. I had literally tried every old timer remedy, added weight, didnt train her for 3-4 months at a time, put her in kennels with females in heat. Nothing has worked. Ive kinda given up and if it happens, it happens, but at almost 5 years of age, time is running out.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Gregg0211 said:


> I have used Cabergoline twice on my female and she still has never had a full blown heat cycle at almost 5 years of age. Would this Ovuplant be a viable option?


At this point if you want to breed her there’s not much to lose and other than waiting you have no other options. A friend had an Ali daughter who was successfully bred on her first heat cycle at 5. Originally I had some trepidation about the deslorelin dose but have no reason to consider it unsafe and it is removed at the time of breeding. One of the people I know who used it successfully is a veterinarian for whatever that is worth.


----------



## ducdogz (Aug 24, 2013)

Sounds like we are in the same boat, other than my girl is a little younger... My girl turns 3 in January 2020... 



Gregg0211 said:


> We did the Cabergoline again and still no results. The checked her thyroid as well. I had literally tried every old timer remedy, added weight, didn't train her for 3-4 months at a time, put her in kennels with females in heat. Nothing has worked. Ive kinda given up and if it happens, it happens, but at almost 5 years of age, time is running out.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I had 2 of them come in heat the first time a couple weeks before 3 and whelp and cycle regularly after that so its still possible


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

This is from a Reproduction seminar from Dr Hutchinson in 2002. I don't know if anything is changed.

Question: how does cabergoline work and what specifically does it do?
DrHutch: cabergoline is the new "wonder drug" that we're using to induce bitches into ovulatory heat
cycles
DrHutch: the drug is what as known as an anti-prolactin drug
DrHutch: after the bitch ovulates the body maintains the progesterone for two months
DrHutch: it is prolactin that keeps her from cycling right away and is why the bitch's interval between
cycles is 6-7 months
DrHutch: since we don't know exactly what makes a bitch come into season
DrHutch: we looked at it from the end of what prevents a bitch from coming into season
DrHutch: by taking out the prolactin, using cabergoline, the bitch will come into a cycle on her own
DrHutch: it is NOT an artificial cycle
DrHutch: we've done nothing to hormonally manipulate it
DrHutch: we've just removed the stopper
DrHutch: cabergoline is an oral product used once a day for 10 days
DrHutch: usually the bitch comes in within 2-3 weeks
DrHutch: it is a very safe drug
DrHutch: with minimal side effects
DrHutch: but it is a human drug
DrHutch: and can be relatively pricey
DrHutch: a couple hundred dollars
DrHutch: it was mentioned in one of the recent AKC Gazettes
DrHutch: it is NOT an experimental drug as was said in the Gazette
DrHutch: where I'm using it is on bitches that have not cycled within 12 months or I'm using it more and
more for convenience for my clients to have puppies when they want them
DrHutch: it takes a bitch 4 and a half months for the uterus to get over the previous heat cycle
DrHutch: so we can use cabergoline any time after 4 and a half months since the previous cycle
DrHutch: follow our progesterone
DrHutch: breed her
DrHutch: and expect to have puppies!

*DrHutch: it is NOT successful for bringing bitches into a first heat cycle *


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

This was just written by Dr. Marty Greer (IMO one of the best repro vets anywhere) regarding inducing heat.

https://www.revivalanimal.com/pet-h...e_re191206e&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zaius


----------

